# Saris Freedom?



## Cajun Rich (Mar 6, 2010)

Has anyone seen one in person? I have not. I am looking for a review. Looking at pictures it seems to be a nice easy lite rack. It does not appear to be putting downward force on a frame. There are straps on the wheels so small trays are not a problem. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cajun Rich (Mar 6, 2010)

Its made in the US. I went to LBS today. They know they exist but they have not seen our hear when they will arrive. He is calling for me this week to see if he can get one in for me to touch.


----------



## LoCalMTB (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm also interested in this rack but unable to find any reviews. Not sure if the rack is available yet in the U.S.


----------



## SidEvile (Mar 19, 2011)

I just picked one up from LBS last week and i love it.


----------



## Cajun Rich (Mar 6, 2010)

How about a report with some pictures? What kind of vehicle are you using it on?


----------



## SidEvile (Mar 19, 2011)

I have it on a 2010 Dodge Caliber. Sorry can't upload pics until i have 10 posts on here


----------



## SidEvile (Mar 19, 2011)

post 3


----------



## SidEvile (Mar 19, 2011)

post 4


----------



## SidEvile (Mar 19, 2011)

post 5


----------



## SidEvile (Mar 19, 2011)

post 6


----------



## SidEvile (Mar 19, 2011)

post 7


----------



## SidEvile (Mar 19, 2011)

post 8


----------



## SidEvile (Mar 19, 2011)

post 9


----------



## SidEvile (Mar 19, 2011)

post 10


----------



## SidEvile (Mar 19, 2011)

https://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x287/a061135/Bike/IMG_0288.jpg


----------



## LoCalMTB (Mar 19, 2007)

I woulld also like to hear feedback on how you like it. What other racks were you considering before?


----------



## SidEvile (Mar 19, 2011)

I was looking at some other racks that were similar to this from Thule and Yakima but they were all above $300, the Freedom was $220. I love how fast you can get your bike in and out of it. The only thing to take note of is that when i have both of my bikes in it i have to take the seat out of one to avoid hitting the handlebars of the other. Not a huge deal and with some adjusting you could probably eliminate that.


----------



## RaleighX (Mar 30, 2011)

nice and light, the main mast folds down so it hardly takes up and space. I''ve seen a couple of them and build them up. They go together super simple and they are made in Madison, WI!


----------



## nallacious (Oct 17, 2010)

SidEvile said:


> I was looking at some other racks that were similar to this from Thule and Yakima but they were all above $300, the Freedom was $220. I love how fast you can get your bike in and out of it. The only thing to take note of is that when i have both of my bikes in it i have to take the seat out of one to avoid hitting the handlebars of the other. Not a huge deal and with some adjusting you could probably eliminate that.


Yep, I am thinking about getting one of those. Questions:


What size tire are you running?
How about 29ers with 2.3 tires?
Do you think the frame strap could scratch up your frame if the frame and strap aren't perfectly clean?
How hard would it be if there was a water bottle cage installed on the bike?
Removing the seat post or changing the seat height does not sound that appealing. Have you figured out a way to mount two mountain bikes without doing these things?

Please, anyone else should chime in too!

Thanks!


----------



## SidEvile (Mar 19, 2011)

Im running 26x2.1

The was the tire cups are designed it will work with any size tire, road bike to 26 to 29er

The frame strap could probably scratch the frame if there were dirt or sand but i dont think there will be enough vertical movement for it to do that. I was thinking of putting something soft on the strap

I did notice that the frame strap connects in between the cage bolts. Depending on your frame style you could connect it to the top tube but on my bike i dont have that option. (This could be a deal-breaker for a lot of people)

I have figured the seat post thing out. The wheel cups are adjustable side to side, so i just spaced them farther apart and problem solved.


----------



## Cajun Rich (Mar 6, 2010)

I was stalking the LBS yesterday and found out they received a couple Freedoms yesterday and they would be assembling one immediately for me to see. I swung by to take a look. I like the way it looked and felt. It holds the bikes very nice. I had to go to the other location tonight to pick up not assembled because I wanted to see how difficult it would be to assemble myselfand I wanted to add lock tight to the bolts . To provide an accurate time it was two sips of a beer and three bolts. Here is the goods in the box through final assembly. I am not yet able to show you pictures of the rack on the car yet because the hitch has not been purchase because I was in debate if doing this way on the seasucker. I figured that this is a little more theft resistant because anyone that will steal your ride off of your ride is not afraid to break a glass to get them.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

I've been using one for two weeks and love it. The straps are a bit short for 26x2.4's but will fit. If you get one and use fat tires ask the shop to order extra straps for you and double them up.


----------



## Cajun Rich (Mar 6, 2010)

My hitch finally arrived and I am happy to say I am impressed with the rack! Nice and light, stores well, there is plenty of room between the car and rack and lots of ground clearance. It is super easy to get the bikes on and off. Here are a few pictures. I put the Hitch on yesterday before leaving for a fishing trip. I was a bit tired after a day on the water in 3 to 5 foot seas so I did not play with it last night. Today it has been raining all day I said screw it I will play in the rain to get some feed back for myself and everyone waiting. From the first picture to the last picture was a total of 7 minutes. I think I will be a happy owner of this rack. We will be putting 2500 miles on it in two weeks so we shall see how it holds up.:thumbsup: Nice job Saris!


----------



## nickcarll (Sep 4, 2007)

not to re hash an old thread but am going to look at one of these saturday, anyone else have more feedback on them? how are the holding up? how would you compare it to a swagman? anyone use both? will be replacing a Yakima big joe? regardless its replacing a rack that hold the frame and allows the bikes to swing. rack is still decent but a pain in the arse with more then one bike. and also my new bike... want something that is not going to scratch the frame


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm still lovin' it. Get some extra straps.

Scratches? Really? Best solution is not to wash your bike. I know that the mud on mine hides all the scratches


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Also highly considering this. I assume no issues with 29er? Anyone locking bike to rack or rack to hitch?


----------



## Cajun Rich (Mar 6, 2010)

I have no had issues with my 26 or my wife's 29er Its probably has about 5000 miles of hauling on it now. First trip was from south Florida to Tennessee with no worries. Its a very well built rack.


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey Rich, Do you think it would be easy to use a U style lock like this and hook your bike to the center mast? Seems like that would be more secure (and quicker) then a cable lock.


----------



## AuntieAPE (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Cajun Rich - are you able to open the hatch of your Prius with the bikes on the rack? I've been using a Hollywood rack for awhile now and it's pretty beat - this maybe the replacement.

Thanks -



Cajun Rich said:


> My hitch finally arrived and I am happy to say I am impressed with the rack! Nice and light, stores well, there is plenty of room between the car and rack and lots of ground clearance. It is super easy to get the bikes on and off. Here are a few pictures. I put the Hitch on yesterday before leaving for a fishing trip. I was a bit tired after a day on the water in 3 to 5 foot seas so I did not play with it last night. Today it has been raining all day I said screw it I will play in the rain to get some feed back for myself and everyone waiting. From the first picture to the last picture was a total of 7 minutes. I think I will be a happy owner of this rack. We will be putting 2500 miles on it in two weeks so we shall see how it holds up.:thumbsup: Nice job Saris!


----------



## Cajun Rich (Mar 6, 2010)

Not with bikes on. The mast of the rack can be leaned over so the rack does not have to be removed.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Here's our review. Please check it out and chime in.

Review: 21 lb. Saris Freedom Hitch Tray Rack | Mountain Bike Review

francis


----------



## RFB (Oct 25, 2013)

Any new updates on this rack? Plastic parts holding up? Still like the rack? Any problems you've discovered over the course of time? I'm looking at the 4 bike version of this rack. Tongue weight on hitch is quite low so I need something light.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Cajun Rich (Mar 6, 2010)

It's holding up great no issues with wear and tear. The bikes seem to move a lot one the rack. Not the cause could be the rack, hitch or draft from the car.


----------



## RFB (Oct 25, 2013)

Rich,

Thanks for the response. Bike movement a concern?
I have a 2014 Subaru Forester and the tongue weight is 170lbs, so I need something light to carry 2 -29ers and 2-26" mountain bikes. Waiting for the hitch to come in and then I'll probably order. My only concern is the setback of the hitch, about 7" from the end of the bumper. I'll contact Saris to make sure it fits.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

I've had this rack for about a year with no issues. Maybe 2000 miles of hauling bike. Plastic and straps are still good. Wish I would have sprung for the Cycle On sometimes, as this one does tend to twist a bit when you are cruising down the highway, but for the moola, I can complain at all.


----------



## dsully575 (Feb 23, 2004)

Resurrecting a dead thread here, but what the hell...

I've been using this rack for 6 months now, partnered with a Saris threaded anti-sway, locking hitch pin. I absolutely love it. I carried a 29er HT for a few months and am now hauling a 31 pound FS 29er and the rack is extremely solid.

I drive a Mini Cooper with stiff suspension and run flat tires, so let's just say it's not the smoothest ride. My bike rides securely with very little movement at all.

I run 2.3" Hans Dampf tires and they fit in the tire cradles with ease. Just to be on the safe side, I wrap a $1 micro-fiber cloth around the downtube, between the strap and the frame so there is zero worry about frame damage.

I have used a Thule T2 in the past and to be honest, I was never a fan of the sidearm, over the wheel clamp. I like the ease of the Saris Freedom retention system!


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

I have more experience with this rack than I'd like. If you have a large downtube it will get dented (badly) because it does not fit into the cup. For a steel frame it's great but that's it IMHO. I have one for sale cheap, if anybody wants it just come and get it.


----------

